# Tybee Report 4-30



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Fished off and on during the day and into the night. Daytime yielded nothing more than a 12" whiting for me and pompano and small trout for other people.

Learned another lesson, never leave a Gotcha plug attached to the pole, especially while carrying it. Ended up burying a razor sharp treble hook in my stomach, OUCH!!!!

Evening brought more pompano, whiting and finally, SHARKS! The largest shark was maybe 4ft, I had one at 35" and someone gave me their pompano. Most of the sharks were caught by a group of loud and obnoxious kids on the other end of the pier. Really think the Tybee police should come out and clean out the "trash".


----------



## jbrown (Apr 30, 2003)

Emanuel, can you surf fish on Tybee Island??


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, there are some good jetties to fish on the island although the pier is fun. Lots of cool people to fish with although you do get the ocassional jackass.


----------

